# BLACK AND WHITE JUNGLE - What do you think about them?



## Python_Princess87 (Aug 30, 2007)

Hey Guys,

I'm thinking about purchasing a 'Black and White Jungle' i don't know much about the Black and White ones because i am totally a Gold Girl aka into 'Black and Gold Jungles'. Does anyone know much about them and what their sale value is.


*What do you guys think? Should i get it?*​ 

I'va attached an image of my potential "Black and White' jungle girl. Hope you like it!?!​


----------



## krusty (Aug 30, 2007)

looks nice but whats the price on her head.


----------



## Radar (Aug 30, 2007)

Totally up to you (just make sure its not a Murray Darling, LOL), nice looking snake though.


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Aug 30, 2007)

depends on what ur gonna pay for it


----------



## Mrs I (Aug 30, 2007)

Looks like my MD ...

But I have never seen a BW Jungle in person myself...

Mrs I

xx


----------



## AnteUp (Aug 30, 2007)

Price would also be affected if it is locality specific Black and White, like a Cape Trib instead of just a jungle that hasn't produced yellow.

Looks good though.


----------



## Radar (Aug 30, 2007)

Are jungles from cape tribulation black and white naturally? I go there reasonalby often but I've never seen one.


----------



## Python_Princess87 (Aug 30, 2007)

They are asking $800


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Aug 30, 2007)

imo not woth it,looks more like a md to me,but iur buying it so its up to you


----------



## Python_Princess87 (Aug 30, 2007)

Yeah they said they got it from a guy in North QLD and it is Cap Trib locality.


----------



## flinders (Aug 30, 2007)

it's a cape york by the looks of it. don't know where these people are getting md from.


----------



## spilota_variegata (Aug 30, 2007)

Love the black and white jungles. Sorry don't know anything about them but love them all the same. Is the snake a bit bitey? Just wondering as it's being handled with a snake hook.


----------



## jay76 (Aug 30, 2007)

nice snake


----------



## hornet (Aug 30, 2007)

flinders said:


> it's a cape york by the looks of it. don't know where these people are getting md from.



No idea there, looks like a jungle to me


----------



## Snow1369 (Aug 30, 2007)

MD, someones dreaming! She looks good but i wouldn't buy if you have no knowledge of her linage, atleast with tree he has all the history. Other lines just dont cut it i guess  But for 800 it sounds fair.


----------



## rockman (Aug 30, 2007)

I had a CAPE yORK that looked the same .
I would question the breeder about it a bit more . 
$800 is very cheap for something like that . 
Who is the breeeder ?
Cheers


----------



## Radar (Aug 30, 2007)

OK, LOL, go back and read my original post. The MD thing was a joke in relation to the snakes colours. THAT'S where it came from. 
What? Tell him he's dreaming.....


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Aug 30, 2007)

i think it might be a light colored atherton,jimo


----------



## Jozz (Aug 30, 2007)

flinders said:


> it's a cape york by the looks of it. don't know where these people are getting md from.


 
Thats what I was thinking :? cheap one at that


----------



## Python_Princess87 (Aug 30, 2007)

The seller paid $1400 for her , she had a male but he escaped appearently. The seller is going overseas next week and she is trying to get rid of some snakes. Its a great deal! I'm getting a SXR jungle as well! Hope i get them though, the deal sounds too good to be true!

They have coastals and a small pair of palmerstons on offer too!


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Aug 30, 2007)

Python_Princess87 said:


> The seller paid $1400 for her , she had a male but he escaped appearently. The seller is going overseas next week and she is trying to get rid of some snakes. Its a great deal! I'm getting a SXR jungle as well! Hope i get them though, the deal sounds too good to be true!
> 
> They have coastals and a small pair of palmerstons on offer too!


who are they?? mind me asking


----------



## SnakePower (Aug 30, 2007)

Usually if it sounds too good to be true, it is! Go ahead with caution, B&W's are selling for a lot more than 800 at the moment. There also was a guy in melbourne doing very shonky deals, so if they are from melbourne, let us know who it is and at least if it the same person, you will be able to get a warning from people that have dealt with them before. If it's not the same guy, definately try to find out as much as you can before you get her. When people are selling animals that much cheaper than what they supposedly paid for them, there is usually some reason why, and a good B&W will sell anyday of the week for the good money. She is definately a jungle though by the looks of her. And if you do go ahead and get her, best of luck! 
S.P.


----------



## Toad (Aug 30, 2007)

Agree with you S.P. this sounds like the gentleman or should I say bloke (nicely) from Melbourne. This Bloke is still selling on RDU after everything that has happened. He should be locked up!

Python_Princess87, good luck.


----------



## SnakePower (Aug 30, 2007)

Couldn't agree with you more Toad, I still can't belive that he is still selling on RDU all the time. He should be in jail. I hope he goes to an asian country to smuggle some gtp's or something and ends up getting caught on the way back in! Then he really will do some serious time! lol.


----------



## Python_Princess87 (Aug 30, 2007)

Whats RDU?


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Aug 30, 2007)

its a site called reptile down under were u sell stuff


----------



## eladidare (Aug 30, 2007)

Python_Princess87 said:


> Whats RDU?


 
reptiles down under i think


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Aug 30, 2007)

http://www.reptilesdownunder.com/


----------



## Retic (Aug 30, 2007)

I thought it was a Murray Darling ??

It does look like a genuine B&W and if it is then that is a VERY good price.



reptilegirl_jordan said:


> i think it might be a light colored atherton,jimo


----------



## Python_Princess87 (Aug 31, 2007)

*Thanks for all your feed back and comments guys.*​ 
I will proceed with caution and i'll ask for a bit more information. I know this sounds stupid but i rather loose a bit of money then miss such an amazing opportunity. But i'm pretty positive that everything will go ok, because i informed the seller that i was a bit hesitant about sending the money off for a 'deal that was too good to be true' and they simply said they understand and asked how I would like the transaction to be done. So it sounds genuine, however, I will keep you all posted on the progress of the transaction, just encase. Thanks again!

Oh yeah, the seller is in Pakeham not Melbourne for all the ppl would wanted to know.


----------



## blackghost (Aug 31, 2007)

As everyone has already commented Python_Princess87, be very cautious! $800 does sound very cheap for a so called b&w, but it is still a lot of money and potentially a big heartache further down the track for you, especially when it comes to breeding him or her...because your gonna get a lot of locality questions regarding the parents etc.

I honestly think your best bet is to get in contact with 'indicus' on APS. Do a search, and you will find him. Ask him for his opinion by sending him a pm, as he has the most experience on here when it comes to b&w's.

Hope it all works out for you...

blackghost


----------



## da_donkey (Aug 31, 2007)

Why would the seller pay $1400 and then sell it for $800.....If they were in a rush to go OS they could still sell it within a week for what they paid for it.

The seller isnt going to Cameroon to save endangered long beaked dodgy birds are they???

If the seller is legit, then i would jump on it for that price.

In the long run you could pair it with one of Tree's and youd have no worrys selling the offspring.


----------



## turtle (Aug 31, 2007)

Thats not a B&W jungle.. I have identical ones that are from Black and Gold parents and just didnt colour up. They are the duds of the hatchies i had last season and wouldnt sell them for anymore than $100.
Dont buy it.. Its a crock


----------



## Python_Princess87 (Aug 31, 2007)

I'll get some more information then. sus things out.


----------



## Toad (Aug 31, 2007)

Yes correct this BLOKE i refer to is supposed to be from Pakenham. Just be careful is all I can say.

And name would be good? PM me if you need more info Python_Princess87


----------



## SnakePower (Aug 31, 2007)

Toad is right, he lives in Pakenham! We were saying melbourne as in Victoria, but he does live in Pakenham. just like Toad says... BE EXTREMELY CAREFUL AND EXERCISE EXTREME CAUTION WITH THIS SELLER!!
Obviously it is hard to say 100% without a name, but I am pretty sure this is the same person that Toad and I have dealt with.


----------



## krusty (Aug 31, 2007)

just pm toad or snake power there name to see if its the same bloke.


----------

